# EchoStar 8 question



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

While scanning through the sites I received on TP5 at 12282R the following

KTHV-TV CBS
KARK-TV NBC

Both out of Little Rock. Does anyone know how long these will be on? And why are they on?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> While scanning through the sites I received on TP5 at 12282R the following
> 
> KTHV-TV CBS
> KARK-TV NBC
> ...


They are currently FTA along with KATV-TV ABC. They have been since December 9.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

On the 12/9/04 changes of the Dish Channel Chart:

For those with FTA MPEG2 Receivers in the AR spot beam, check 110° TP 8 for 3 little surprises. (Anon)

How long and why...who knows.

See ya
Tony


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Where is the ABC- KATV? I see the PBS.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

KATV is not in the clear on Tp 5. The PBS is.


Tony, I am not sure about the Tp 8 Spotbeam thing as the Channels are on Tp 5 ConUS.


----------



## tvdxer (Aug 11, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> ... Does anyone know how long these will be on? ...


Not much longer if you talk about them in a public forum like this one!

Much of the time a new channel (if it is not porn or premium-content) will appear in the clear when it first begins satellite operations, before it gets everything set up correct and all.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

If E8 is a Ka bird, how do you pick it up with a Ku system? The difference between R/L torroidal signal v. V/H polarity...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

EchoStar 8 is not a Ka bird. It is a Ku DBS bird(12.2 - 12.7 GHz circular). You need a Ku DBS LNBF to separate the transponders reliably. Sure a Ku Universal will give some reception.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

If you're using a Ku Universal, would you set it to Vertical or Horizontal and would you use and skew setting (I've got a Satworks ST-3688)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You would not use the skew setting. As to the Vertical or Horizontal, you would use whichever gives the reception. If you do the Blind Scan it will do both.


----------



## bluesman63 (Apr 18, 2004)

Ray_Clum said:


> If you're using a Ku Universal, would you set it to Vertical or Horizontal and would you use and skew setting (I've got a Satworks ST-3688)


Use an 18" DBS dish/LNB.

DBS LNB setup: Type=Standard LO=11250MHZ

RH=V
LH=H

No skew adjustment with circular polarity.

I did a check the other day on that Little Rock transponder and It was running 82% signal 75% quality with heavy fog using the 18" dish and a Lifetime Ultra receiver.


----------

